# Ampli de guitarra como parlante de computadora



## lucasmanza (May 30, 2007)

Hola! soy bastante nuevo en esto. 
tengo una pregunta simple:
¿Puedo usar mi amplificador Fender para guitarras y voces, conectandolo a la computadora con el adaptadora para que entre por la entrada de los parlantes y usar el amplificador como parlante de la computadora y escuchar la musica de ésta por el amplificador Fender? 
¿Es posible o tienen que ser necesariamente parlantes los que reproduzcan los sonidos de la pc?
Muchas gracias, Lucas..


----------



## Pablo16 (May 30, 2007)

Hola lucasmanza, el parlante puede ser cualquiera, por tanto, si puedes utlizar tu amplificador Fender no le va a pasar nada, lo unico que necesitas es el cable convertidor de plug de audifono al que use la entrada de tu amplificador, es recomendablke que utilizes la auxiliar, o de perdida la de la guitarra.
espero que te sirva
Saludos


----------

